# Show off your year-round decorative Halloween displays



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I have in my basement, my Deady Teddy on my big tv, my cauldron stirring witch and my Grandpa Zombie in the corner of the room hugging, a talking skull in my bookcase and something else, that I can't remember right now.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

a fifth of my skulls and Frank the skeleton, all year round plus what ever I make during the year that doesn't make it to the Bin till end of season


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I left my gargoyles on top of the china cabinet because they look like they belong.









Also, the appropo sign by our little spa in the patio.









I don't really have any collections on display, but would like to someday, so I am interested in what eveyone posts here as well.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Love the sign, PIB I have a gargoyle that is similar to the two, but with folded wings (and repainted metallic black with red eyes). 

Would a jumble of boxes and totes be scary enough for here, or _too_ frightening?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Would a jumble of boxes and totes be scary enough for here, or _too_ frightening?



I have a scary wall of totes in my garage, too. And stuff that didn't make it even make it into said totes. I do keep a couple gargoyles out year round and a Valentine Fatal Attraction skeleton cardholder in my living room.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a quick pic of my dining room. It stays set up year round for Halloween. I was taking a pic of an amateur radio which I put on the table, you can see the top of it, then looked up at my skeleton and snapped a pic....


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Rigormortor said:


> Here's a quick pic of my dining room. It stays set up year round for Halloween. I was taking a pic of an amateur radio which I put on the table, you can see the top of it, then looked up at my skeleton and snapped a pic....


What? The skeleton doesn't have his own station? His call sign should be B0NES. (hubby & I are both hams, too!)


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You'll see some cool pics and comments on this thread as well. Enjoy!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101058-halloween-room.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> hubby & I are both hams, too!


Tell me about it...

Great setup, Rigormortor.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a room set up all year for all my Horror, Halloween, art and musical equipment. My goal is to fill the room so it is immovable.

I have posted these pics before. I will post them again for the benefit of new members.

Rob


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The room of my dreams  looks amazing


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

wow, great pics undead!

ive just got a tiny(but growing) harry potter shrine, but thats not really halloween specific. no pics of it but maybe some day when its bigger ill get some. right now its just a lego hogwarts castle, the engine for the hogwarts express, lego freeing dobby, a quidditch snow globe and some noble collection collectibles. its a work in progress. i have more stuff but its scattered around the house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

here is some of my year around Halloween basically my hole house has Halloween up year around.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

some put china in there china hutch not me lol


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> The room of my dreams  looks amazing


Thanks Moon.. Ya, it is a nice escape. I go in there, sit down and play guitar surrounded 360 degrees by Horror, Halloween and my art stuff.

Rob


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello mariposa.. It took me about 21 years plus to collect all of that stuff. Your collection will grow. It can begin to get expensive though. You just have to pick and choose the items you really want. Also, when birthdays or holidays come around, it's good if friends give you the gifts you want.

Saki.Girl..Your collection is absolutely amazing.. It must have taken a very long time and a lot of money to achieve that nice of a collection.

Rob


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

undead_october said:


> Saki.Girl..Your collection is absolutely amazing.. It must have taken a very long time and a lot of money to achieve that nice of a collection.
> 
> Rob


thank you . it is funny when any of my friends see skulls they think of me and a lot of them buy me them LOL not sure how much money i have spent better not figure that one out hubby will flip LOL i just keep adding and adding LOL 
yours looks fantastic also.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks to all for their unput and pictures, especially from those who are getting year-round enjoyment of their props. I've had my fingers in many areas of collectibles over the years and displays are the norm, not the ezception, but I had a sense that not many Halloween enthusiasts display their goodies in the same sense. I wonder, is it because we generally see our items as means to an end rather than the end in themselves? 

At any rate, PLEASE keep those pictures coming! I see so much that I love, and what a fun way to while away these cold Chicago nights.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Bluefrog. I actually display my things for a coulel of reason. First, being a collector, collections of any kind, should be on display. Also, because some of it is my art work. Art work should be displayed. I consider all the things I make art. Honestly, it doesn't matter whether I am doing a drawing of a zombie or creating a full size zombie from paper mache, it is still art. I have posted a couple of times on this site that people that create these magnificent things should really see them as art and not just as a prop. I really don't consider any of my creations props.

I think that there has been some sort of bias set up again horror and Halloween (would't be the first time, right). Think about it. A person spends a month or 2 creating an incredibly detailed horror or halloween piece. It gets diplayed briefly and then put away. Now, say someone created a sculpture, using the same material, clay or paper mache etc. but it wasn't anything to do with horror or halloween. That would, by the general concensus, be considered art. I think anything you create, a drawing, painting, sculpture, paper mache is all art. Regardless of the topic. If you created something from nothing by using art mediums, then it is art.

I have seen incredble pieces created by the members on this site. It is just too bad they are only displayed for a few weeks and then hidden away.

Rob


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Well said, *undead_october*, I don't believe horror-themed objects receive the respect they are due, although at the same time I understand that they don't necessarily fit into everyone's year-round decor either. I know I was raised by a mother who believed that Halloween decor and props were inherently tacky, and although fun, no "classy person" (her term) would even consider displaying any outside the proper season. To give her her due, back in that particular bygone era I don't believe there were the high quality items available to the general public that we can easily buy off the shelf now, but still, I don't think props of any caliber would have met her criteria for being suitable year-round decorative items. I'm so happy to see people here and elsewhere proving her wrong! 

I admit, even I started surrounding myself with Halloween items out of necessity (small house, large collection) but I've increasingly recognized the decorative potential of many of my possessions bought for the holiday. By no means will I ever be able to display all of it - so many skeletons, so little space! - nor in every room, but I'm looking forward to making a virtue of necessity. I've seen some gorgeous wunderkammern pictured on the Facebook group The Macabre and the Beautifully Grotesque and most of them are, at most, a quarter step away from Halloween prop displays.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Undead_october and saki girl - your collections are amazing! I hope to have that much stuff and that level of quality some day. This year I left out my pumpkin chiminea and skull centerpiece for year round enjoyment. They both got a santa hat for Christmas. I have 2 nice gargoyles I bought last year at Target that I need to work into the decor when I'm done putting the Christmas stuff away.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks dbruber...

BlueFrog....I agree that maybe having a paper mache rotting corpse in your yard may not be the best thing..lol...Thats why I like having everything in one room.

There is so much bias against horror and Halloween. If you stop to look, it is more than one might think.. When movie nominmations are given out, unless the particular horror movie is one of the greatest films of all time, it does not even get recognized. In regards to Halloween, no place, that I know of, has the day off from work and othing shuts down for Halloween.

One of the greatest works of art I have ever seen was a statue of Boris Karloff half made up as Frankenstein's monster sitting in a chair. The artist is Mike Hill.

Here are the pics.

Rob


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Some day I would love to have a room that somewhat resembles the Morbid Anatomy Library:













undead_october said:


> BlueFrog....I agree that maybe having a paper mache rotting corpse in your yard may not be the best thing..lol...


More's the pity 



undead_october said:


> One of the greatest works of art I have ever seen was a statue of Boris Karloff half made up as frankensteins monster sitting in a chair. The artist is Mike Hill.
> 
> Here are the pics.


That is absolutely spectacular, and so inspirational....


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy WOW!! I love all your wonderful Hallow-rooms! Mu house is way too small to devote my passion to one room. Hopefully by the time we get our forever home in 2015 I will have my scrapbooking/Halloween room all set up!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

undead_october said:


> Thanks dbruber...
> 
> BlueFrog....I agree that maybe having a paper mache rotting corpse in your yard may not be the best thing..lol...Thats why I like having everything in one room.
> 
> ...



That's a statute?! Looks like Karloff being made up for the role and taking a coffee break for real. Man, that chest looks so real. I love these pics. Can see why it's your favorite statute. Any idea where the statute is if it's on display? I could see it being in a wax museum (although sure not done in wax) or Ripley's as an attraction piece. Very cool. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ghost...All I know is that it is by an artist named Mike Hill. I think it was on display at a monsterpalooza convention a couple of years ago. I think it might be made out of silicone. You might be able to do a search to find out more if you type in the information I mentioned.

Rob


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Rob, spectacular collection. Too bad that you can't lay claim to that amazing Frankenstein statue, huh?

Saki.Girl, everything is very nice. Love the TP holder

BlueFrog, neat picture; I could certainly see you doing a similar anatomy library setup in the future


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> Some day I would love to have a room that somewhat resembles the Morbid Anatomy Library




Looks a lot like any part of my house, though my Skeletons rarely remain in their cases. Needs more bookshelves, a lot less lighting (I've a thing where I can't see in brighter lights (Yet live in Florida, land of ridiculously blinding sunlight), so I try to add shades to the ones I have and can't stand white-coloured walls, so I've painted them off-whites or shades of tans/beiges/whatnot). What it also needs is a lot more wrought iron and at least a few thrones, tables or chandeliers made out of bones.

However, with all of that being my decorum of every room and having a Hearse in the driveway does not mean I have a Halloween display year-round. It actually just means I am either Irish, Pennsylvanian or some combination of the two.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*"BYE NOW -- WE LOVE YOU... MISS YOU...SEE YOU NEXT TIME!" OK OK -- The kids are out of the house... Quick! Take over their rooms!! 
**
Fantastic collections and room ideas everyone!! And that Franky statue is to DIE for!*


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome rooms. I need one


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

My actual Halloween decorations are boxed up, however I keep a small horror display in my office, as I work from home. This is what it looks like:










This is over the door as you walk in:










And these three shelves are my figurines. Its still a work in progress- its a little freddy-heavy, as he's the figure who started this madness, and I'm missing a few obvious figures like Michael Meyers. I also need to get a good Wolf-man to really complete the collection of classic universal monsters.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Saki. Girl. Your collection is IMPRESSIVE! I adore how some areas are themed. Classy and love the Jack Skellington table.


----------



## MADMASKARADE (9 mo ago)

I'm new to this site, i make my masks here are some of them, some i made and customized and some i bout, the 2 pictures at the end are for a pig man horror film for a friend, be kind thanks sid


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh heck yeah - and it was hubby’s idea to leave stuff up all year!


----------

